# High backed benches for son's Eagle project



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

My son is going to build some benches for the Fire Department's training center for his Eagle project. The benches will be outside year round, and will be used by the Fireman during breaks in training for either taking a breather or for listening during outdoor instruction.

We would like them to be both comfortable but also very nice/high quality and wanted to solicit the group's opinions on:
1) Designs/plans - links to pictures?
2) Best wood to use that will last outside ideally with minimal care

We were thinking high backed benches would be much nicer than just flat/no-back benches, but we're open to other ideas.

From a wood perspective, I was hoping there would be something that could last as long or longer than wolmanized wood that would be nicer. One concern is I figure even if we seal the wood, it would probably need to be reapplied every few years and I doubt the Fire dept would do that. Note, I can plane/joint the wood as needed. Composite decking might be another option but not sure how "nice" that would turn out.

Thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The Cetol finishes from Sikkens are popular here for all sorts of outdoor, wooden furnishings = log homes, benches & picnic tables, massive/life-sized chainsaw carvings. Seasonal temp swings from winter -30 to summer +35/95F.


----------



## Heggy (Jun 24, 2011)

*Benches my nephew built for his Eagle Scout Project*

Below are photos of one of 7 benches my nephew built for a church to earn his Eagle Scout.




The plans came from The Family Handy magazine. The link is www.familyhandyman.com.

If you believe this will suit your son's needs, let me know and i will be glad to email you the plans.

Good Luck,
Glen


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Heggy - I can't see the pics here at work so I'll try and check them out tonight/tomorrow morning, thanks. Quick question - what wood did you/he use for them?


----------



## Heggy (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cedar*

RBK123,

Cedar was used to build the benches.

Good Luck,
glen


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Benches look nice. I left you a Visitor message with my email info as it doesn't look like you have PM capability. Thanks.


----------



## Heggy (Jun 24, 2011)

*plans have been emailed*

Got your message.
The plans have been emailed.
Good luck,
glen


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Got them - thank you, sir.


----------

